# Long Reef 20/9



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking to go jigging at the wrecks at Ship Reef on Saturday morning. Narrabeen wreck is 4km NE of Fishermans Beach and I have some other marks close by. Aiming to launch at 8am and catch the sea breeze for an easy paddle home about midday


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

How long will 4 kms take you to get out there Dave i.e. how much time will be spent paddling vs fishing?

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , i hope theres some Mowies out there for you , should be , if so keep them , as there a beautiful eating fish , of course thats after you've caught your quota of Kingfish , should be an enjoyable morning mate , would love to be out there with you ,


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw Dave... I work one day a month and it's tomorrow... Good luck I really wanted to get out there with you.

Hit em hard! and when you get tired of winding, wind some more!!

Hey Gatesy! "Jihad Jihad!!"


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> How long will 4 kms take you to get out there Dave i.e. how much time will be spent paddling vs fishing?
> 
> JT


No more than an hour. Less with the predicted breeze at our back. I just paddle straight there with something dragging along the surface. Should leave us three hours of jigging and poking around


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Why 8:00 am Peril? You must be on the grog tonight is my guess? Not into an earlier start?

The reason I ask is that I have to be home by 12:30 as my son has a birthday party to go to. That would give me only an hour 45 out at the sunken ships before I had to turn back. Sounds like an interesting trip too 8)

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Why 8:00 am Peril? You must be on the grog tonight is my guess? Not into an earlier start?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have to be home by 12:30 as my son has a birthday party to go to. That would give me only an hour 45 out at the sunken ships before I had to turn back. Sounds like an interesting trip too 8)
> 
> JT


a) to avoid the worst of the southerly early
b) to catch the sea breeze home


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey JT, why don't you just launch at dawn anyway? This morning off North Narrabeen there was a boil of Salmon (most likely) about 100m across! I bet they are still there or nearby, Wouldn't be a bad way to pass the time till Peril passes by, he will be the committed looking guy in the yellow hat!

Oh and 45min's of drop and wind up fast might do you anyway!

Just trying to help  since I can't go


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> Hey JT, why don't you just launch at dawn anyway? This morning off North Narrabeen there was a boil of Salmon (most likely) about 100m across! I bet they are still there or nearby, Wouldn't be a bad way to pass the time till Peril passes by, he will be the committed looking guy in the yellow hat!
> 
> Oh and 45min's of drop and wind up fast might do you anyway!
> 
> Just trying to help  since I can't go


Mmmhhh.... That is genuinley Gold Fisherdan. Why wouldn't I do as you suggest? Nice to know someone is thinking :? Oh Perilous one...would you kindly furnish me with a street address for a launch point and possibly a GPS mark if you know where the ships have gone down. That way I can meet you out there i.e. out 4 kms to NZ...I will have the tires and engine warmed up and the flanks of some big Kingies greased for your entertainment in your cabin.

A boil of Salmon.....ooohhhhhhmmmmm!!!!!

JT


----------

